# Noah & Zazus Christmas



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

How cute the boys are Niamh ! Looks like they had a nice Christmas. I like those seed pod things too.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

What very lucky birds they are. I am sure they are enjoying the gum nuts and casuarina seed pods.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lovely photos of your beautiful boys!!

I'm glad Zazu and Noah had a wonderful Christmas. :hug:

The FaeryBee Flock wishes them both the happiest New Year ever.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Niamh, it looks like your little duo had a wonderful Christmas, enjoying their new toys!  

They are precious and clearly deserve to be spoiled so


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

So cute. Looks like they had a fun Christmas!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I see Noah and Zazu got some awesome goodies for Christmas! 
Surely they will have lots of fun with them!


----------

